# how long do i leave [email protected] Cherub on eggs that didnt hatch?



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

I was advised to leave the eggs untill they reject them but hatch date was the 25th and they they still sit on them during the day. Off at night. And they are mating again daily for the last 4 days. Will she lay eggs on top of eggs? Should I pull them now? They didn't hatch because of night frights one night in the beginning of incubation and were off eggs for 5 hours. Any advise would be appreciated!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

now leave those eggs in there until she rejects them.
you can mark those eggs with a sharpie permanent marker on rounded end
to show the dates of each egg and number it 
so then if she lays more you will know which egg is which by the date and number it was laid on which you numbered/dated.on each egg as they are laid by hen.and any possible other eggs she might lay from now.
if she does lay more eggs its called double clutching its normal if it happens 2x in a row
the parents will seperate the infertile eggs as more eggs are laid by hen normally


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you mitch! I will do that. Your advise is much appreciated! I will go to the store for a sharpie right now.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Candle the eggs first to see if they were fertile or infertile. If infertile the insides of the eggs are sterile, but if fertile and the chicks died (DIS) there will be decomposition in the egg and harmful bacteria in the egg which can affect new laid eggs. So....if infertile you can leave some in the nest, and if DIS remove them.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

always candle eggs throughout development of an egg
it is useful in knowning what is/was happening in an egg.
like srtiels said if egg is infertile(glowing clear) you can keep in nest with any new eggs that might come soon.
but if it was a dis egg(any dark colors in an egg and well past hatch date)throw it out now before new eggs are laid
if you see nesting behaviours with parents or an egg is laid.
so no problems can arise with new eggs laid by hen.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

So one is dark inside. It actually has a blueish tint to the outside shell. So I guess that one was fertile? The other 3 are yellowish clear with a ring inside. Fertile or infertile? And. I couldn't find a non toxic sharpie at store. Do they make a non toxic sharpie? Thank you mitch and srtiels.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

yes sharpie are non toxic
do you have "bic"there they are also non toxic?
any non toxic marker will work.
the crayola washable markers should be fine too they are non toxic and washable
but read the label first make sure they always say non toxic exspeacially when chicks are alive in the egg.
i think you can take away all those eggs to be sure not to comtainmenate new eggs.
if they are no longer nesting you may want to remove nest box to give birds a rest.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Use the sharpie on the rounded end to mark them. The eggs with the rings would be DIS. I believe the blueish one would be dead also.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

the eggs were left early in incubation so if they have blue or any darkness insidethrow them out they are dis and could kill other new eggs with bacteria or diseases from the decomposing chicks in eggs.please remove those from nest box before more eggs are laid clear ones can stay inside nestbox safely though.
you can mark with any non toxic markers
crayola washables markers for kids should be non toxic look on the box and see if they state they are non toxic they should be nontoxic since they are made for children?
always mark eggs over air cell (rounded end of egg) exspeacially if a live chick is inside.
hope this helps you good luck


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Mitch Mentha and Srtiel I will take them away today since im home + can keep them out of their cage occupied. I hope they are not too upset! Im so worried about that. I also finally found a non toxic sharpie and will mark any new eggs as advised.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

this way you can keep track of date laid and when you mark each egg you know who will hatch 1st until they are all hatched out too.
im sure the parents will be fine...
is this their first clutch this season?if yes there is no harm leaving nest box in if you don't mind them trying again.also another tip keep a night light on in bird room to prevent nightfright incidents when parents are on eggs so they see where to go to get back to nest/eggs..after they calmed down.
if they already had 2 clutches this season you might wanna remove the nest box also with those bad eggs and rest the pair for a bit..
either way keep us posted


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

mitch2006 said:


> you can mark with any non toxic markers
> crayola washables markers for kids should be non toxic look on the box


You want a sharpie as the ink will stay the whole incubation process. Washable and other markers will wipe off if wet and discolor the eggs the first time mom takes a bath. You want the marks to stay visible.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

the important part is non toxic it must say 
also if it says permanent marker on the marker it will stay the whole incubation period..
also candle any eggs throughout the whole process several times very important also


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Sharpies are non toxic, so there's no worry there. I've used wax pencils too, however that would require a little more finesse as they can puncture the egg if not used carefully.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

for those of you that don't get in your country/city or can't find a "sharpie" permanent marker for sell in your area when you need it,
"sharpie" is a brand name of permanent marker that is non toxic....
that most breeders recommend using to mark eggs with on rounded end of egg.
i was just saying a non toxic permanent marker from any reputable company can be used.
as these are safest for not puncturing an egg by accidents of pressing to hard on egg.
thanks all and good luck again


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Mitch, Mentha and everybody! I pulled their eggs yesterday. They didn't see me do it. They stayed out and played, ate and mated (3 times!). Ramon was first to go back to the box. He looked very confused. Cherub followed. Very sad and confused. Ramon kept comming out of the cage looking down at the ground searching for them. Cherub went in the box and wouldn't come out until night. I felt so bad! They were both better last night and today though. I think they will be ok. I put new bedding in the box for new eggs. It was only their first clutch and seeing how they are mating so much I left the box for them to try again. I did have a colored night light for them but I got a brighter one after the night frights. Thank you all for you great advise. I am so glad you all were here!


----------

